

Why Mac Equals Your Refrigerator - kritiqqr
http://amistakes.com/2013/04/15/why-apple-can-never-became-your-gaming-platform-or-why-mac-equals-your-refrigerator/#more-99

======
admford
A bit of a stupid argument by the blog's author. Marathon, Marathon 2 (1994,
1996) were released originally only for Mac OS, and only later ported to PC.
Heck, even Halo was originally supposed to be a Mac only product, before
Bungie was bought out by Microsoft.

The economics of making top tier games requires a large platform in order to
have some kind of return of investment. Do you make a game that costs 100M or
more, and release it on a platform that has 10% of the PC market? If you
include the number of consoles on the market, the Mac market percentage drops.
So the return on investment is even harder to achieve, and even less
acceptable to investors.

But does this mean that Macs don't have good games? No, if you can wait for
releases to be ported, then any casual gamer can use a Mac as their primary
game machine. It all depends on the type of person one is when it comes to
games. The ones who really want to get the most recent games as soon as
possible, consoles are the way to go, and not PCs.

